# [Sendmail] CatchAll einrichten



## opp (26. März 2005)

Hi Leute,

gestern habe ich mir einen funktionierenden Webserver, sowie mit Hilfe vieler Manuals einen recht ordentlich laufenden Mailserver (Sendmail) aufgebaut. Um Aliase hinzuzufügen gibt es ja die Datei /etc/aliases in der man Einträge in dieser Form einfügen kann:

user: alias

Meine Frage lautet nun: Wie richte ich einen CatchAll-Account ein, so dass alle nicht-zustellbaren Emails (da Alias nicht existiert) z.B. bei dem User "opp" landen? Geht das auch in /etc/aliases oder muss ich dazu die sendmail.cf ändern? Wenn ja, wie?

PS: Über Google und die Forensuche bin ich zu keinem brauchbaren Ergebnis gekommen.


----------

